# How do we update Branded CPU ?



## techking_dinesh (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,
I have Hp Pavillion m7360in Desktop PC
It is older than 4 yrs.
I m thinking of updating the gfx card , ram and hard disk

gfx and ram is fine.. bt the harddisk ??

My current 80GB hard disk ( Came wid machine )is into 2 partitions 
I can access only the C drive While d D drive has Some files that are used while recovery and re installtion to factory setting ( Formatting )

How can i increase the HD Capacity without loosing those features ??

Plz help.. I m very confused

Dinesh


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a motherboard socket (LGA 775): *img.tomshardware.com/us/2006/07/26/beginners_guide_to_motherboard_selection/lga775.jpg

This is a processor (Intel Pentium D): *img.tomshardware.com/us/2007/12/28/intel_cpu_power_consumption/intel-pentium-d-840-pers.jpg

This is how your machine looks inside the cabinet: *img26.imageshack.us/img26/1752/pic0004shq.jpg

Below the fan you have the heat sink, below the heat sink you have the processor inserted into the socket.

What you have to do is, know your motherboard model and socket. Get a faster processor and replace your current one.

Buy a new 500GB Hard Disk.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 5, 2011)

I just want to change my hard disk
Y bother processor ??


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

CPU generally refers to the processor.

For Hard Disk, just buy a new Hard Disk and plug it in.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2011)

ico said:


> CPU generally refers to the processor.
> 
> For Hard Disk, just buy a new Hard Disk and plug it in.



not any HDD blindly. his PC old & most probably will need a PATA HDD (super outdated).


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> not any HDD blindly. his PC old & most probably will need a PATA HDD (super outdated).


You missed his other thread. His motherboard supports SATA and I have the very same machine at home.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 6, 2011)

ico said:


> You missed his other thread. His motherboard supports SATA and I have the very same machine at home.



oops. that i missed. than he good to go.


----------



## acewin (Jan 6, 2011)

yes adding a separate HDD would be better 
80 GB is not such a huge space. So let the OS reside in it.
Even better than buying a internal drive I will rather suggest by external power supplied HDD, will serve your purpose. as I am sure you can only either do a gfx card upgrade or HDD addition onto your current system as if I am not wrong would have 300 W PSU


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 6, 2011)

> How can i increase the HD Capacity without loosing those features ??


 If I understand you correctly , this is what you need to do: 
get a new HDD and put it alongside your old HDD, so that both are accessible
Then, you need a software like acronis true image to transfer the data from the old hdd to the new one. THis way you won't lose any features. Using true image is easy by the way. it mirrors the partitions from the old hdd to the new one.


----------

